# "Buddy List?"



## Drew (Dec 30, 2004)

Just screwing around with the control panel options here, and I find myself wondering, what exactly is the forum buddy list? What does it do? do any of you guys use it? 

(boredom strikes again)

-D


----------



## darren (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought it might give you a shortcut list for sending private messages, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I have no idea what the buddy list is for. The "ignore" list, however, could be a handy feature.


----------



## Drew (Dec 30, 2004)

I was thinking that too- is it just a private message blocker, or does it completely skip someone's posts on the forum? 

If Joey Dahalia ever shows up here (doubtful, as I don't believe he owns a 7), it'll be a godsend.


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2004)

All I can tell is that it sticks a little plus sign next to the person's name in the online list.

As for ignore - yeah, it'll skip their posts entirely.  There's a cool control panel feature called "Tachy goes to Coventry" that lets you globally add users to ignore.

Will be kickass if Ed Roman ever signs up.


----------



## macalpine88 (Dec 30, 2004)

Chris said:


> Will be kickass if Ed Roman ever signs up.



 i would get more joy torchering him and telling him how much of a jerk he is


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 30, 2004)

but wait now.. all our guitars suck ballz compard to a roman guitar ... right?  i mean, thats what he told me. if i dont give him 3000 dollars to replace every piece on my ibanez it'll sound like crap!!!!!


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2004)

man, I've heard so many horror stories about Ed Roman guitars, but when I went there I had a great time. Maybe I caught them on a good day, because they let me look around freely, and I almost bought an Ibanez I was playing there for about 10 minutes or so. No one told me I couldn't play and no one yelled at me. They just let me pick any guitars I wanted (They even let me strap on those god-awful steel axe-like 20 pound monstrosities) and I had no problems there.


----------



## Digital Black (Dec 30, 2004)

I called Ed way back in my search for a Ibanez RBM Voyager. He had one but gave me a price of 2000 bucks!! That's more than when they were new and this wasn't the Koa model either! Needless to say I eventually owned two RBM's for less than half of that..


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't think it's Ed's shop that's the problem, it's Ed himself. The guy's a cocknozzle.


----------



## Vince (Dec 31, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> I called Ed way back in my search for a Ibanez RBM Voyager. He had one but gave me a price of 2000 bucks!! That's more than when they were new and this wasn't the Koa model either! Needless to say I eventually owned two RBM's for less than half of that..



I loved the design on that guitar. Winger sucked, but Reb Beach can really play. He had a track on "Guitars that Rule the World" that just ripped.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 15, 2005)

cocknozzle....Right-on....hahha!!!! I had a run in with a guy who worked and was afflillated with him named Tommy Hex from Hex Guitars...Ed Roman is a Gland!! gargeler!!!....he drinks from the straw of my Bag!!!!
www.brokenhope.proboards.22.com/index.cgi?


----------



## Revolution777 (Jun 16, 2005)

LOL!!!
Ed Roman really is messed up.
I swear he hates any guitar HE doesn't make.
cocknozzle is right.


----------



## Leon (Jun 16, 2005)

cocknozzle, drinks from the straw of my bag... you guys sure are colorful


----------

